# I Lost my original tenancy agreement



## TheRaddragon (Nov 7, 2011)

Yesterday, I was traveling by Metro to Mall of Emirates and I had my original tenancy contract with me. I think I forgot it in the train or at Zoom shop at MOE metro station. I didn't realize it until 12 midnight when I was at my place. Obviously I went back to the metro station as soon as I could but found that the station was shut. 

This morning I went there again and asked the cops/security if they had seen it or if there is a way to find it. They said they will give me a call if they find it. 

If I never find it, for exp, would I be able to get a new copy from the Landlord or the Management company? 

Thanks


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Instead of asking us, ask them.


----------

